# Trying to conceive-pillow theory



## naomicece

So I'm 38 years old and my husband and I are trying to get pregnant. I heard about putting the pillow below the buttocks to help the litlte swimmers but I'm not sure exactly where to position the pillow...as it really seems like it's a downward slope when I do it.

Sorry for the silly question but can someone please tell me exactly how to position the pillow so it will go upward?:flower:


----------



## GraceFace

Maybe your pillows are to firm? I've never tried putting a pillow under my bum because of the mess. Even putting a towel over it wouldn't help...


----------



## Storm1jet2

I put a bit of toilet roll in between my legs to stop on the pillow leakage and knickers back on, then pillow under the bum/tops of thighs and kept my knees up for 20 mins. No idea if it helped or not but either way I guessed it wasn't hurting! But yes the angle can require some shuffling and its interesting doing it all keep your pelvis tilted, you need a helping hand!


----------



## Claireyb1

Oh the visions of us all doing the shuffle with the pillow trying to get it in place without everything going everywhere :haha:
I think it certainly did me no harm!
x


----------



## Sazzoire

I never used a pillow but I did put my feet on the wall above my headboard for maybe 10mins or so. Who know's if that is what worked?

xx


----------



## MrsRH

Sazzoire said:


> I never used a pillow but I did *put my feet on the wall above my headboard for maybe 10mins or so. *Who know's if that is what worked?
> 
> xx

I did this too! no leakage and we conceived first month.... perhaps luck perhaps it helps??

My OH also put his legs up on the wall with me and we'd chat so I didn't feel so daft
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

O think I will try this next time,might as well try everything I can,:hugs:


----------



## purpleish

Hi!
didnt want to leave and run... You can use a pillow, duvet, anything really as long as your pelvis is tilted so that things stay put... and even gravity helps them get further down so to speak.... I've heard of people doing the bicycle above their heads.... but try and stay 'tilted' for as long as possible... I read somewhere that you should stay that way for a minimum of 20 mins or so... personally, I stayed that way for a good hour - read a book and just relaxed....

Make sure you have everything to hand so you dont have to move afterwards!... also was told in the morning is better if you can somehow manage it!

All the best,

Purple
x


----------



## Jax41

The pictures your posts conjure up have made me have a right chuckle:haha:!! I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you lay on your side with your knees drawn up into your tummy (I guess foetal postion) then that has the same kind of effect. Worth a try anyway perhaps?!:shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> The pictures your posts conjure up have made me have a right chuckle:haha:!! I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you lay on your side with your knees drawn up into your tummy (I guess foetal postion) then that has the same kind of effect. Worth a try anyway perhaps?!:shrug:

I've read about that too :thumbup:

I'll try that on my next cycle as it's a more natural position for me and then if no luck the cycle after I'll wave my legs in the air whilst DH can fight a pillow under my big bum :D


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> The pictures your posts conjure up have made me have a right chuckle:haha:!! I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you lay on your side with your knees drawn up into your tummy (I guess foetal postion) then that has the same kind of effect. Worth a try anyway perhaps?!:shrug:
> 
> I've read about that too :thumbup:
> 
> I'll try that on my next cycle as it's a more natural position for me and then if no luck the cycle after I'll wave my legs in the air whilst DH can fight a pillow under my big bum :DClick to expand...

Sounds good :haha::haha:


----------



## purpleish

ooooh, forgot to mention... you could always put the pillow under there during the action - helps to support the back... and you dont have to worry about trying to stick it under afterwards :)

have fun! lol


----------



## chubbin

MrsRH said:


> Sazzoire said:
> 
> 
> I never used a pillow but I did *put my feet on the wall above my headboard for maybe 10mins or so. *Who know's if that is what worked?
> 
> xx
> 
> I did this too! no leakage and we conceived first month.... perhaps luck perhaps it helps??
> 
> My OH also put his legs up on the wall with me and we'd chat so I didn't feel so daft
> xxxClick to expand...

We also did this the month we conceived (me aged 36), although it wasnt the first time I'd tried it. It had been 11 months of ttc so I was well past the pillow stage, I was doing full on bicycle legs by then :haha: xx


----------



## lafaith

naomicece said:


> So I'm 38 years old and my husband and I are trying to get pregnant. I heard about putting the pillow below the buttocks to help the litlte swimmers but I'm not sure exactly where to position the pillow...as it really seems like it's a downward slope when I do it.
> 
> Sorry for the silly question but can someone please tell me exactly how to position the pillow so it will go upward?:flower:

it works three times for me. put it right under butt for little lift and lay either all night like that or at least 20 minutes after the deed!


----------



## lafaith

pillow does work did it for all my kids put pillow directly under butt for lift and lay for awhile before getting up.


----------



## babz4me

Because I have a tilted uterus..I found out its best to lay on my tummy so the swimmers go up better.


----------



## Kat541

Anyone thought of trying the SoftCup method?


----------



## Abbys mommy

I did the feet up the wall for 20mins....I had one of my co-workers demonstrate it for me after work one day (as a joke)....I split my gut laughing at her...but I think it took my mind of off TTC... 

We will see if it works..FX...Baby dust and prayers for all!


----------



## Abbys mommy

Kat541 said:


> Anyone thought of trying the SoftCup method?

I had a really good idea with this...Turkey baster and the SoftCup...it's gotta work....no, really!


----------



## babz4me

I have a tilted uterus. Been doing the pillow under bum and feet on the wall. Any other funky methods I should know about?


----------



## Lingra

babz4me said:


> Any other funky methods I should know about?

My mum swore by doing a headstand up the wall :headspin: straight after sex and she had four healthy babies and always got pregnant the month she planned to. I'm not saying it was all because of the headstand, but it probably didn't hurt. 

I have not yet gone this far (a dislocated shoulder would not be helpful at this stage) but I do the pillow under the bum trick and keep my legs in the bicycle position until they go tingly. Straight after the deed my OH supports my bum in the air and wraps a towel nappy around me with his free hand. That man will make a fab daddy one day... fingers crossed! 

:bunny:


----------



## chattyB

I use softcups to stop in all swimming straight back out!


----------



## lisap2008

Abbys mommy said:


> Kat541 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone thought of trying the SoftCup method?
> 
> I had a really good idea with this...Turkey baster and the SoftCup...it's gotta work....no, really!Click to expand...

Turkey baster is a no no because they will lose all their tails and wont be able to swim . you could use a medicine syringe but make sure you push the plunger really slowly. there is a really neat device called a conception cap basically a cup with a stem for placing the sperm directly onto the cervix. another idea is to have DH DTD into the instead cup or moon cup and then place it over the cervix.


----------



## StarSign

I think "legs on the wall" for at least 20minutes & Soft Cups or Diva cups are the most common aids for encouraging the swimmers towards the right direction. Need some knowledgeable members to jump in if there's some others!


----------

